
DIY Cryogel Sustains Live Cells - rbanffy
https://hackaday.com/2018/02/23/diy-cryogel-sustains-live-cells/
======
heroprotagonist
> ...for up to a week

I was a little disappointed.

I read The First Immortal in the 90s, about a guy who is cryogenically frozen
and revived in a future where human biological immortality is possible. I
still remember it from time to time.

Since then, I've been hopeful, but I keep seeing the space filled with scams
and wishful thinking.

~~~
artifinch
This particular article is referring to cryogels, not cryogenics, although I
can’t say I haven’t made the same mistake in the past. Cryogels are much like
aerogels in that they are an air-pocketed foam-like substance, but cryogels
are made by a different process (freeze drying). If I understand correctly,
the cells aren’t being put into any form of sleep at all, merely being
preserved and fed within the gel.

